# Anadrol Cough?



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 28, 2015)

I just started my first anadrol cycle yesterday (injectable). Day one pin was fine mixed with other oils. I just pinned 1/mL in my left upper glute and suddenly got very light headed, coughed once and had a sweet taste in my mouth. It's over now, but felt like I needed a nap..I've experienced this before on tren...What exactly is this? did I inject into a vein or what? 


Also how many mg's do you recommend running Adrol? and pin daily? thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2015)

75 mg should be sufficient. I have gotten the cough from tren tne watson test cyp, ugl deca... it's not from injecting into a vein as far as we know. Nobody actually understands the reason for it. What you got was mild though


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm not sure why but I initially read the thread title as "Anal cough".....


----------



## GYMBRAT (Dec 28, 2015)

And the taste is intense


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 28, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> 75 mg should be sufficient. I have gotten the cough from tren tne watson test cyp, ugl deca... it's not from injecting into a vein as far as we know. Nobody actually understands the reason for it. What you got was mild though



I'm at 50 a day may need another vial. It was very similar to tren cough shit sucks! I wanna know the cause..I read some older posts saying it's possibly small particles into blood that enter lungs but idk. At least it's quick. Thumbs up...and no doc not the anal.


----------



## snake (Dec 28, 2015)

From what I read before, Tren is irritating to lung tissue. Once it gets into the blood stream it ends up passing through the lungs and the cough is just a reaction to it. There's no way around not having a small trace amount getting into the blood stream regardless of what you're pinning. It seems Tren A hits harder then E; sure it's an ester thing. Take what I read for what it's worth but it makes good reason to me.

Side note: I read someplace that POB has recommended sticking your head in the freezer to stop it. Not sure if it works or he just want to see how many guys he can get to clean up frozen puke.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 29, 2015)

snake said:


> From what I read before, Tren is irritating to lung tissue. Once it gets into the blood stream it ends up passing through the lungs and the cough is just a reaction to it. There's no way around not having a small trace amount getting into the blood stream regardless of what you're pinning. It seems Tren A hits harder then E; sure it's an ester thing. Take what I read for what it's worth but it makes good reason to me.
> 
> Side note: I read someplace that POB has recommended sticking your head in the freezer to stop it. Not sure if it works or he just want to see how many guys he can get to clean up frozen puke.



This POB is one crazy guy...I did read some people ice the injection site for about a minute to reduce blood flow to that area & minimize cough. Might give it a try. Thanks snake.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 29, 2015)

I tried the "PoB freezer head thing", I think it may have helped. Believe me, the second it happens, you'll try anything....It was tren A, and it was like getting pepper sprayed with ghost peppers. I would assume it's from going more directly into the bloodstream.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 29, 2015)

Wait till you get the finger and toes burning sensation. That's right before all th blood vessels in your eye break and the top of your head feels like it's on fire. 


Lasts about a minute


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 29, 2015)

Ive found that the slower I push in the gear the less chance I have of getting that cough. Tren a is the fkn worst for me anyway. I push in .2 ml very slow the pause for a few seconds then do .2ml again. Takes a while but its better than coughing for 5 minutes and needing another shower from all the sweat. Also find that the slower I inject the less pip and muscle damage occurs


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 29, 2015)

I've stuck my head in the freezer before....it helps.

I never got the cough from tren. Got it from test a few times. And I haven't run tren in around 10 years now.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 29, 2015)

I hate the cough...


Stick ur head in the freezer


Breathing through your nose also helps


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Dec 29, 2015)

Haha ok. I'll give it a shot if it happens again, thanks ppl.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Dec 30, 2015)

ive got the caugh from TNE , its like choking on guaiacol , not fun


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 30, 2015)

Redrum1327 said:


> ive got the caugh from TNE , its like choking on guaiacol , not fun



That would be hell.


----------

